# 1DX image gallery



## Pitbullo (Jul 12, 2012)

On the gallery section, is it an idea to have a 1DX gallery, like there are a 5d3 gallery?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 17, 2012)

There's one there now...

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?board=69.0


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 17, 2012)

Wow, that was quick.


----------

